# World series of surf fishing tournament



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Our 64th annual ‘WORLD SERIES OF SURF FISHING TOURNAMENT’ is scheduled for Saturday September 25th, 2010. We will again, this year, be offering both team and individual competition, as well as a special Fly Fishing only category for individuals this year too. 



Registration: Will be held from 5:30am to 6:30am in the meeting room at our club in Harvey Cedars, NJ. Coffee and donuts will be served during registration free of charge.



Beach Buggies: We will be using North Beach, Surf City, Harvey Cedars and Ship Bottom beaches again this year. A limit of two (2) vehicles per team will be permitted and a $5.00 per buggy one-day beach driving permit fee will be charged.



Fishing Time: 7:00am to 9:30am and 10:00am to 12:30pm



Entrance Fee: $50.00 per team if payment received before September 15th 

$60.00 per team for payment received after September 15th 

$15.00 per individual due at registration on September 25th 



Food: A hot lunch will be served at our club after the conclusion of fishing, followed by our awards ceremony and numerous door prizes. Six (6) meal tickets per team and one (1) per individual will be included in each registration packet. (No guests can be accommodated.)



Please send registration checks payable to the LBIFC, and mail to the following address ASAP: 



John Castrati, 520 Bowling Green, Moorestown, NJ 08057-1617 You can also call John at (856) 220-2082, or Bob at (267) 994-7423 prior to the tournament.



THE 72 HOUR ASAC RULE WILL BE IN EFFECT

Only the first 40 teams and a limited number of individuals will be accepted, so register early. ***Remember to practice Catch and Release***





See you at the Club,





Bob Burstein

Tournament Chairman


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

This truely is the best of the ASAC tournaments. From raffle prizes, winner prizes, and the food.

This fly fishing category is going to be awesome, cant wait to sign up.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Do you have any specifics on what is requred for the beach buggy equipment? I suppose it is the standard equipment that is required up here on the NY State beaches.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Hey Surf Plug.

It's pretty easy, you show up at the clubhouse the day of the tournament, hand over a $5.00 bill, they give you a one day permit and you drive the beach during the tournament.

There's no certification or inspection, if that's what your asking. It's not like Island Beach.

I'm from the area, if you have any other questions, please reply.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Should be a lot of fish caught. Appears that the stripers are heading back, saw some caught and heard of a lot of "swirls." With the coming full moon, it might be really good.

Kingfish are there, along with some decent blues. There are herring up north in Barnegat Light, which may make their way down towards the tournament beaches, as they did last year.

If you are participating, stop and say hello. Just look for Penn State.


----------



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

The only way to register now for indiviuals is the moring of the torney???


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

There is no problem for teams or individuals to sign up the morning of the tournament. Just come early.

good luck everyone


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Great day of fishing!

As a judge, i measured at least a dozen weakfish. Figures, i cant find them anywhere in the state, then another team comes and knocks em' dead.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Surf City Angler said:


> Great day of fishing!
> 
> As a judge, i measured at least a dozen weakfish. Figures, i cant find them anywhere in the state, then another team comes and knocks em' dead.


AWESOME!!!! Congrats to them. Can't find em at all down here.


----------

